# 5D Mark II Price Drop



## irena (Mar 4, 2012)

It's happened. 

MSRP is now $2199 (body) and $2999 (kit)

<EDITED>

Street will obviously drop more, perhaps down to $1800. Does this make the Mark II more attractive? 

I'm upgrading to my first FF and have been waiting since this time last year when rumors started circulating about the Mark III but the price has me second guessing which body to purchase (and switching to Nikon is not an option - Canon's IQ is far too deliciously buttery to abandon).


----------



## Aaron78 (Mar 4, 2012)

I see the adjusted prices from reputable online retailers as being $2,199-2,399. I don't see any $1,899 prices


----------



## luby24 (Mar 4, 2012)

$2199 is MSRP set by canon. Since it's new lower price reselers will keep it for a while. Same with $3499 for MK III. BH and other will advertise "lower" price and try to sell it for $2199. They will lower price but after few months. No reason to change it now. It's already lower than yesterday ;-) Unfortunately this is how market works. 
I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## irena (Mar 4, 2012)

My suggestion of $1800 was conjecture, not based on fact. Yes, street is always different from MSRP though the big box retailers often stay at or close to street price. Best Buy is a classic example as a basis for "street" since they're a brick and mortar and typically on streets or in parking lots. 

However, 42nd St Photo is selling for $2000 today, at a discount from the old MSRP of $2399. This means other retailers will discount further in a few weeks/months (after they can absorb as much sell-through from the new droped MSRP) when they want to invigorate further sales and the $2199 price is "old hat" in the market


----------



## Jim K (Mar 4, 2012)

I got a mailing from Hunts two days ago with a $2199 price for the 5D2 and the regular $3499.99 for the 5D3 Preorder. They had a "special" phone number to call for the special prices. Their website still had the 5D2 at $2399.

I'll wait and see where prices settle by April. Wondering what will happen to the Refurb and CLP prices. How low will they go?


----------



## luby24 (Mar 4, 2012)

Canon sells refurb for $1759.20+tax and shipping. Not sure about CLP. Would be great to finally see MK II as part of CLP.


----------



## luby24 (Mar 4, 2012)

I just talked to Canon CLP and 5D2 is not eligible for the program. Also they don't have plans to include it in the future.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty much all forums don't allowing linking of stores directly, it can cause an influx of ad posts from random users. I realize this thread is completely harmless, however we think we need to start instituting the rule here as well. There has been an increase in moderation of these types of posts recently.

I thank you for your understanding, so we just removed direct links and you can discuss the price drops.

Thanks
CR


----------



## willrmc (Mar 4, 2012)

I just picked it up (my first FF) for $2199! Upgrading from a 60D and couldn't be more excited!


----------



## Britman (Mar 7, 2012)

A price drop would be nice, but not likely here in the UK. Would not surprise me if stores upped the price a bit, then applied the reduced price, thus you save a big fat zero. Cynical, me? Nah  :

The 5D2 has a average price of £1650 but I thought I'd seen it advertised late last year for £1499, could be wrong though.


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 7, 2012)

Britman said:


> A price drop would be nice, but not likely here in the UK. Would not surprise me if stores upped the price a bit, then applied the reduced price, thus you save a big fat zero. Cynical, me? Nah  :
> 
> The 5D2 has a average price of £1650 but I thought I'd seen it advertised late last year for £1499, could be wrong though.



I just checked the UK price for the MkII and it's still currently higher than it was before Christmas...


----------



## dkizzle (Mar 9, 2012)

I am new here but hear me out. 2 dropped in price and 3 is brand new. These prices will stay for 6+ months. B&H sets the price standard for everyone to follow for a lot of photography equipment. Adorama would match it and other authorized dealers would follow. Bad economy in Europe and US means less sales and supply is in lower stock because of last year's earthquake. I know Canon wasnt directly hit but Japan as a whole was affected.

Canon has 2 of their top cameras out. They can control the prices and market. When some new body will be announced maybe 2 will get $100-$200 dropped but not to $1800. Maybe from $2200 to $2000.


----------

